# Welcher Lüfter für Kompaktwasserkühlung(Corsair H70)?



## gecco (22. Januar 2016)

*Welcher Lüfter für Kompaktwasserkühlung(Corsair H70)?*

Suche neue Lüfter 120mm Lüfter für meine Corsair H70 Kompaktwasserkühlung?
Sie sollten einen 4 Pin Anschluss aufweisen!
Wie sind die Lüfter von Noctua oder ein Noiseblocker eLoop?
Die Lamellen sind eher feinmaschig was ich so gesehen hab!
Welche sind was oder welche verwendet ihr.
Die mitgelieferten Corsair sind eine katastrophe,viel zu laut!


----------



## Aks-ty (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für Kompaktwasserkühlung(Corsair H70)?*

Entweder den Noiseblocker E-Loop oder den Noctua NF-F12


----------



## gecco (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für Kompaktwasserkühlung(Corsair H70)?*

So,da ich ja einen Radiator habe und 2 Lüfter benötige hab ich gehört das die Eloop sehr gut sein sollen,aber bei Radiatormontage Shrouds verwenden sollten.  
Video bei Min. 6:15 Tipp!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LMqEzBTot4
Das geht sich bei mir überhaupt nicht aus wenn ich einen einblasen und den anderen ausblasend nehmen soll weil die Schrauben zu kurz sind!
Entweder muss ich einen Lüfter weglassen und stattdessen den Shroud montieren oder eben beide Lüfter und dann hat kein shroud Platz!
Wie mache ich das am besten,was meint ihr?
http://www.corsair.com/%7E/media/Corsair/Product-Photo-Root/H/h70_angle.png

Ausserdem welcher Lüfter wäre besser der P hat mehr Luftdurchsatz,wird das bei max Drehzahl gemessen, den 2000 Umin will ich mir auch nicht geben?
Soll ich den P nehmen und runterregeln oder den PS und den dann schlimmstenfalls auf max laufen lassen?

B12PS     1500 Umin           4Pin            21db            ca99 m3
B12P        2000Umin             4Pin            28db           ca132 m3


----------

